# What is your all Time Favorite Halloween Song ?



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I am a huge Rocky Horror Picture Show junkie and since I watch it every October my fav is the Time Warp song.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

"Have you seen the ghost of John? Long white bones with his skin all gone. Ooooo ooooooo. Wouldn't it be chilly with no skin on?"

I remember that from elementary school! 

Love the "Halloween" theme song and "Monster Mash".


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I know they played it on all of their specials, including Christmas, but to me the Peanuts theme will always be my Halloween song!


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Madame Leota said:


> I know they played it on all of their specials, including Christmas, but to me the Peanuts theme will always be my Halloween song!


Every time I hear it I see Linus rolling the pumpkin.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I listen to mostly dark instrumentals, so the majority fit; Midnight Syndicate's _Soliloquy_ and Nox Arcana's _Lenore_ are tied for the top spot if I must choose.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Thriller does it for me, with the Oogie Boogie song not far behind. I put Thriller on repeat, I love it so much. :3


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Realm of Shadows by Midnight Syndicate always gets me in the mood for the Halloween season. Pretty much all of their songs will do the trick but this one in particular has added meaning for me.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

There are several songs or themes that get me in the "mood", but one that I always HAVE to listen too and immediately takes me to Oct. 31st, is Dead Mans Party.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Rob Zombie "Halloween (She Gets So Mean)"


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I love so many, but there are a few that just scream Halloween to me.Here are my choices in order.
1. Linus & lucy (Peanuts theme)
2.The great Pumpkin Waltz
3.The Monster Mash
4.Theme from Halloween


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Too many! Monster Mash, Halloween theme, Exorcist theme, Kristen Lawrence's souling songs, Every track on spooky tales and scary sounds


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

_Halloween_ by Dropkick Murphys


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

AFI's cover of the Misfit's "Halloween."


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jeff Wayne's "War of the Worlds", especially "The Eve of the War'.


----------



## Graveyard Calling (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't think anything will ever evoke the feeling of halloween better than the Monster Mash but as for contemporary music, The Crimson Ghosts' cover of October Slowly Dying is my favourite Halloween song, a perfect mixture of atmosphere, energy and melody.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Monster Mash and Thriller. Nothing gets me in the mood as quickly as these songs.


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

I'm with Garth on this. I really don't listen to too many of the traditional Halloween songs. Not that there's anything wrong with them, but I too prefer dark instrumentals. Midnight Syndicate, Nox Arcana, Shadow's Symphony are a must of course, and I listen to them year round as well as a lot of other dark stuff. It's really hard to pick a favorite, there's just entirely too much good stuff out there. However, if I absolutely had to make a short list, it would have to include :

Isle of the Dead - Sergei Rachmaninoff

Ave Satani - Jerry Goldsmith

Dracula - The Beginning - Wojciech Kilar

Noctem Aeternus - Midnight Syndicate

Danse Macabre - Saint-Saens


----------



## The_Cailleach_Bheur (Jul 20, 2013)

I have way too long of a list... I don't think I have any single number one favorite. XD But one of my newest favorites that I was just recently introduced to was 'The Monster Movie Ball". But some of my top favorites that will never waver from my list are "This Is Halloween" (Tim Burton's "The Nightmare Before Christmas"), "The Ice Dance"(Tim Burton's "Edward Scissorhands"), "The Cookie Factory" (Tim Burton's "Edward Scissorhands"), "Beetlejuice" (Tim Burton's "Beetlejuice"), and "A Little Priest" (Stephen Sondheim's and Tim Burton's "Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street"). I'm a huge Burton fan. I love Burton and his team. Danny Elfman is my all-time favorite singer/composer. Yes, that means I also like Oingo-Boingo!.

I also like "Hedwig's Theme" from Harry Potter, since I was a Harry Potter child. XD Oh, and "Thriller" is also fun. So are all the songs from "The Rocky Horror Picture Show" and "Little Shop of Horrors". The main theme from "Halloween" is good, too. There are also various Disney Halloween songs I like a lot, since I'm also a Disney kid. XD I kind of grew up going to Disney World (and Universal) every other Christmas or so for the past ten years and before that, I was almost always watching and rewatching favorite Disney films (newest favorite: "Wreck-It Ralph"! Woo!). XD 


Oh! The Addams Family theme song is always fun... <3 I feel like typing in leet right here, so please forgive me... |_V|?(|-| 4 [=\/[=|?!!!!!!!!!! (It might be hard to read, especially since I couldn't make the U or the R letters... lol The first "\/" is a U, the "|?" is an R, and the second "\/" is a V. Oh, and I used "(" for a C and "|-|" for an H.) 



Oh, and the main theme to Tim Burton's original "Frankenweenie" short film is GENIUS. I was upset to find out it was not included in the remake last year when I saw it in theaters. But there was a fan-made remake of the main theme on Youtube that would have been splendid, had they used it in the new film.


----------



## Zach (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a tie for my favorite. 
I'm really into pop music so I really love Aqua's song "Halloween"





.
I also really love "Grim Grinnin' Ghosts" by Disney. So Halloweeny and reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Definitely add "No Costume, No Candy" by the Swingin' Neckbreakers to the list! And I also love "Hillbilly Halloween" by Casper and the Ghost Ropers.


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmm..it's too hard to pick just one! I grew up with The Monster Mash. That's definitely one of my favorites. Also, I'm a huge Rocky Horror fan. OH and of course Thriller.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Theme from "Attack of the Killer Tomatoes" , "Killer Klowns from Outer Space" or anything from "Rocky Horror".


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

"Thriller" by Michael Jackson is by far the best Halloween song for parties and dancing.
Anything from the original Halloween movie soundtrack is the best for ambiance.


----------



## Black Bart (Jul 28, 2013)

If I need to be on the computer, and need that halloween mood, I lifted 2 soundtracks from the original Diablo game. The first game really nailed the creepy effect! If you need them, holler and I'll post them, awesome effect music with no real theme other than creepy. Oh, and for a kicker, "Bela Lugosi's Dead" by Bauhaus is always a go-to song for music to build props by.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

For me it's a toss up between the classic  Screaming Jay Hawkins - "I put a spell on you" & Alice Cooper - "Poison" because it's kinda Vampire'y and no musician OWNS Halloween like Alice Cooper.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

De47nise, is there a reason why you posted my exact post from page one with a angry face behind it? confussed....


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey, chinclub - what that was was a fake post from a spambot. There's one hanging around the forums that takes random quotes from people's posts and then adds something to it like a link, for example. The mods clean the posts up, but it'd be tough to get them all right away.

And since I'm posting in this thread, these aren't necessarily my favorite Halloween songs, but here's one Halloweenish song that's been mentioned before on the forum, one song that would be fun for a vampire-themed party, and one song just because I like it:


----------



## 48894 (Nov 15, 2012)

I like the Beetlejuice theme by Danny Elfman also the Munsters theme.


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Too many to list. I love the classics (Monster Mash, ect.) but I gotta go old school and pick the Misfits "Halloween" as performed by The Misfits!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I have several: "Halloween," by Siouxsie and the Banshees, "Halloween," by The Misfits, "Dead Man 's Party," by Oingo Boingo, "Pet Semetery," by the Ramones.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

digbugsgirl said:


> "Have you seen the ghost of John? Long white bones with his skin all gone. Ooooo ooooooo. Wouldn't it be chilly with no skin on?"
> 
> I remember that from elementary school!
> 
> Love the "Halloween" theme song and "Monster Mash".


Kristen Lawrence did a version of that,


----------

